# Ruger Mini 14 front sight replacement



## NorthGaAire (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright, what is the recommended procedure for removing the front sight from a Ruger Mini 14 ranch rifle. 

Thanks.


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 6, 2008)

the Mini 14's I own have the front sight pressed on at the factory. If I wanted the sight off I would shorten the barrel and recrown.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Aug 6, 2008)

NorthGaAire said:


> Alright, what is the recommended procedure for removing the front sight from a Ruger Mini 14 ranch rifle.
> 
> Thanks.



my mini appears to have a pushpin.holding the front sight on.

did he say cutoff the barrel and recrown?..to replace the front sight?

surely theres a better way?


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 6, 2008)

I said my mini 14. the flash hider has a push pin but it does not remove the front sight.  The reason I said MY was all mini 14's are not the same. Its always possible he has a different model than me, but since he is asking I think probably he has one like mine. the type thats pressed on.


----------



## NorthGaAire (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the latest model Ranch Rifle with the pinned on front sight on a slightly heavier barrel (not bull barrel).  I want to install the John Masen Front Sight/suppressor combo and was wondering if I must do something special to get the pin out...... i.e. special jig, fixture, or block etc. to support the front sight/barrel while removing the pin. 

Thanks.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 7, 2008)

you can use a 12 ton press, then a roll pin to secure the new sight. I did that to mine, older model though. 

you can also drill out the pin.


----------

